# Whmcs Blog post



## Awmusic12635 (Oct 31, 2013)

Seems they are making some progress: http://blog.whmcs.com/?t=80970



> Over the last few months, WHMCS has released an unusually high number of security related updates - more than we would have liked or than you would have expected.
> 
> We understand the inconvenience that these cause, and their severity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jade (Oct 31, 2013)

Glad to see their making progress


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 31, 2013)

Good. I'm still holding on to my Blesta license just in case but now I'm dedicating my time to other projects and can stop working on our Blesta migration.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 31, 2013)

The thing is, even though they will get tons of audits, I doubt honestly that anything will change.

They can get the audit, told the solution to fix it, etc. but I doubt they will add it in, knowing WHMCS.


----------

